
LibreOffice 5.3 is now available - mksaunders
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2017/02/01/the-document-foundation-announces-feature-rich-libreoffice-5-3/
======
jhoechtl
Features in-browser online editing

[https://hub.docker.com/r/libreoffice/online/](https://hub.docker.com/r/libreoffice/online/)

but there is sadly no demo available.

